# Kernel 3.0



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Has there been any news on this front? Is progress still being made? :S

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkMoS (Apr 1, 2012)

Dalingrin was working on it for the '1.0' release of CM9. Let's just hope he isn't playing Diablo III








As always, let's just wait for cool things to happen ^^


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

DarkMoS said:


> Dalingrin was working on it for the '1.0' release of CM9. Let's just hope he isn't playing Diablo III
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dalingrin said in twitter he doesnt hurry about release kernel 3.0 so dont expect something very very long


----------



## reggier14 (Feb 23, 2012)

I get the impression from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dalingrin's most recent posts that there hasn't been any recent work on updating the kernel to 3.0. At least part of that is because he doesn't see the point. I wouldn't be overly surprised if it never happened. On the bright side, more things are working now in 2.6 than ever before.[/background]


----------



## mrbears (Nov 24, 2011)

What is the key advantage of 3.0 kernel over the current version?

The current progress in the CM9 has made touchpad a very capable tablet. I was particularly impressed with the updated microphone feature. From what I read, there has been active work going on the camera front, which is the final piece of puzzle.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

mrbears said:


> What is the key advantage of 3.0 kernel over the current version?
> 
> The current progress in the CM9 has made touchpad a very capable tablet. I was particularly impressed with the updated microphone feature. From what I read, there has been active work going on the camera front, which is the final piece of puzzle.


Yep. If dalingrin says that 3.0 won't give something special, then i'm not really waiting it: only thing my TP lacks now is the interface smoothness (my SGS1 with latest CM9 nightly feels much smoother in screen transitions and stuff than my TP) and camera, and i don't really care about camera.


----------

